# Queen Rearing - U of Minn



## Sundance

There are still seats available for the U of Minn
Queen Rearing class. Taught by *Prof. Marla Spivak.*

*July 10th to July 12th - Cost $150*

Hope to see some of you there!!!:gh:

U of M Queen Rearing


----------



## Sundance

Bump.......... Don't miss out, this class always sells
out pretty early.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Don't miss out, this class always sells
out pretty early. 

Because it's a really good class...


----------



## JoeMcc

I would love to attend but the air, hotel, and car are spendy. I may get signed up and cancel if the prices dont come down. Anyone that is signed up... pipe in and let us know.

JoeMcc


----------



## JoeMcc

Well I registered....

Hopefully prices drop a little before then. My wife would like to go to and just spend a weekend relaxing...lol

JoeMcc


----------



## Sundance

Man Joe........... that is one heck of nice drive 
though........ But time consuming.


----------



## JoeMcc

Sundance said:


> Man Joe........... that is one heck of nice drive
> though........ But time consuming.


We will be flying...that is for sure. Unless we have a family vacation for a couple weeks with a final stop in MN. That might be fun.



Joe


----------



## Jesse

Hi Joe

I'm registerd for the class - hopefully we'll see you there.


----------



## JoeMcc

Jesse said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I'm registerd for the class - hopefully we'll see you there.


I tell ya.... it would be a lot cheaper for me to attend the UC Davis course by Susan Cobey but I missed out again. That class fills up pretty fast. The one big advantage that I see with Marla's class is we will be talking about Northern queen rearing too. 

JoeMcc


----------



## Sundance

Bump..............................


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Hi, I was at the MN hobbyist beekeepers meeting last night at the U. of M. and they told us the course was full. Adrian.


----------



## JoeMcc

Looks like I will have to back out of the class... it's just too expensive to fly there. 

Anyone have extra flyer miles? I could use a plane ticket to MN.



Joe


----------



## Sundance

Adrian........... as of yesterday the web site was still taking
registration.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Sundance, strange :scratch:? I was at the meeting Tuesday night and heard Gary Reuter say it was closed and that there was a waiting list for it. If people want to check they could email him directly, he's listed on the U. of M's Bee Lab website. Adrian.


----------



## Sundance

Well if Gary says it's closed, then likely it is. Folks should
check first. I am sure it wouldn't be the first time a web
site lagged behind reality.......


----------

